# 2016 Toro Models



## cbnsoul

As of today, it appears that the new Toro models are now on their website, though I haven't seen an official announcement. The Snowmaster information was posted over the weekend with the 2 stage details posted today.

I'm interested in the Snowmasters but am a bit scared of a "non-proven" setup with a 2 stage bucket but a modified single stage impeller. For not much more money, and at only about 40lbs more, you can get the new Powermax 828 OXE that now comes with the same Toro engine and a light. I like the tire size on the Powermax HD 826 OXE as we have a steep drive and that may help with traction but don't know if I want to spend the extra cash. I'll be interested to take a look at these models in person to get a feel of what works best for our needs. I contacted Toro a few weeks back and they stated that the new models should be in stores in late August to early September.


----------



## Hanky

Good to hear they are still making blowers I just got back from Wash. State and checked in at 3 different dealers and wanted to buy a Toro hat and no one had one they could sell me.

Is there a link for the Snowmasters I looked and could not find any thing out about them.


----------



## Bryan78

Try this

http://www.toro.com/en-us/homeowner/snow-blowers/snowmaster/pages/default.aspx


----------



## Hanky

Thanks it worked.


----------



## 43128

looks like the old snowhounds with self propelled added. got a feeling it going to be a failure for toro like the metro was for ariens(theres a reason why parts are so hard to find, nobody owns one, and there is no mentioning of it on the ariens website) especially at a $750 msrp FOR THE BASE MODEL


----------



## UNDERTAKER

I would not waste money on those snow masters. just my 50 cents on that1. and the 2 stage look to be all the same as last years models. at least the ones I have will be the last I will ever own. k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## tdipaul

_"...at least the ones I have will be the last I will ever own."_

The P-S must be darn good if it keeps you from buying a nice new Power Max HD! 

Hmmm here are some near me that appear to be in good shape and reasonably priced...

https://cnj.craigslist.org/grd/5131601160.html

https://cnj.craigslist.org/grd/5114443427.html


----------



## cbnsoul

More information on the Snowmasters is now available on the Toro site as well as new comparison scharts for the Snowmasters and PowerMax and Powermax HD models.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

tdipaul said:


> _"...at least the ones I have will be the last I will ever own."_
> 
> The P-S must be darn good if it keeps you from buying a nice new Power Max HD!
> 
> Hmmm here are some near me that appear to be in good shape and reasonably priced...
> 
> https://cnj.craigslist.org/grd/5131601160.html
> 
> https://cnj.craigslist.org/grd/5114443427.html


 SHE sure is nice HUH??????????????


----------



## tdipaul

looks nice!


----------



## wdb

Glorified single stage? Does it have separate drive for the wheels or does the auger propel it? Strange looking thing...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Sure looks like a single stage from the photos of it on the web site. Not sure what the "2 stage in-line" refers to :wacko:











I guess they are recycling the names but I'm hoping that the new one works better than the original :huh:


----------



## cbnsoul

wdb said:


> Glorified single stage? Does it have separate drive for the wheels or does the auger propel it? Strange looking thing...


i did a little research and found this in the manual: 

"Note: You can self-propel the machine with the auger engaged or disengaged"

It also says to adjust the skid shoes to ensure that the auger does not touch the ground. I looked at our local Home Depot and they had the middle-grade model (36002) on the floor. The set up is a bit different than I had guessed as before reading the manual I assumed the auger scraped the pavement like a single stage. I like the fact that the auger is metal with only a small rubber edge, which should help with EOD snow, something that I was concerned about with a single stage. I like the quick stick quite a bit. I think I'm gonna end up going with the 36003 which has the 252 cc engine. My wife just doesn't feel she can handle the weight of even the lighter the 2 stages when I'm not home to do the blowing (we had a Compact 24 before and she really struggled). I may still go the PowerClear route - really torn. Unfortunately, we need a blower for this year so don't have the luxury of waiting for SnowMaster reviews.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Sure looks like a single stage from the photos of it on the web site. Not sure what the "2 stage in-line" refers to :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they are recycling the names but I'm hoping that the new one works better than the original :huh:


 To bad they did not make 1 with a electric motor on it. then they might have been on to something for the masses.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## detdrbuzzard

haven't really read this but I think it says personal pace so it would be driven by the wheels not by the auger. toro's way of having a hydrostatic trans in their snowblowers


----------



## Pandaguy

I don't know about this, it's interesting but I think I would still stick with my real 2 stage blower. Here is their promo video for it.


----------



## db9938

The personal pace is a moniker that they use for their walk behind mowers, and the handle looks like a pretty similar sliding mechanism. 

And if that is how they explain a two-stage, then nearly every single stage machine out there , has been mislabeled.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

WELL GOLLY GEE WHIZ!!!! after watching that youb tube vid. I am going to run right out and get 1. I wonder if they will take THE BROTHERS in on trade.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> WELL GOLLY GEE WHIZ!!!! after watching that youb tube vid. I am going to run right out and get 1. I wonder if they will take THE BROTHERS in on trade.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


Likely they won't as they aren't official Toro red. But since you're stuck with them I can help you out and "remove" them for you. Won't even charge you. :icon_whistling:


----------



## Cardo111

Calling this machine a 2 stage sounds like marketing malarkey.


----------



## Hanky

Not what I think of when 2 stage comes to mind.


----------



## Slinger

*Interesting...*

This takes the single stage capability up a notch in that it's a 24" width. It's got the same size engine as my Ariens Platinum 24. I've always tended to use my single stage whenever possible because it is so much quicker and easier to operate. However, traditional single stages don't have powered drives and moved along by the auger "eating" it's way forward by slightly scraping the pavement with it's rubber edge. I think that's what makes those machines so fast and easy to operate. Although the personal pace system works well (I have a Toro Timemaster mower), I wonder if that, along with the extra weight and bulkiness, takes away from the 'nimbleness' of a traditional SS machine. Still much simpler than selecting gears on a 2 stage, but probably just a bit more effort than the 40lbs lighter and 4" narrower SS machines. Looks easier to work on than most SS machines without all of the plastic cowling that they typically use. Toro has a pretty darn good handle on Single stage operation, so I'm guessing that this thing will function well for it's intended purpose and fit the bill for someone like me who lives where there is only occasional need for larger capacity snow removal and can replace 2 machines with a single solution.


----------



## cbnsoul

Slinger, that's what I was thinking as well. I keep going back and forth between the Snowmaster and the larger Toro single stages. I have "tried" both of them out (obviously, just pushed them around) at our local Home Depot and the single stage is just so much more maneuverable. Aside from being lighter, the Snowmaster "feels" like a two stage. It's longer, taller and heavier than the single stage. Not sure that I want to give up that maneuverability for the occasional larger snow but definitely don't want to go back to having two machines again. Once the dealer gets their machines in stock, I'm just gonna have to go with one of the two and live with my decision.


----------



## sscotsman

Pandaguy said:


> I don't know about this, it's interesting but I think I would still stick with my real 2 stage blower. Here is their promo video for it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bL208zDiYjE


direct quote from that video:



> Toro's unique in-line 2-stage auger


hmmm..thats pretty misleading, because everyone (who is already knowledgeable about snowblowers) understands what the term "2-stage" means in the snowblower world, and this isnt it..

They can get around their ambiguous wording by saying they mean the auger has "two parts"..the outside of the auger is different than the middle..thats the "2 stages" they are referring to..

but I dont like that wording..I find it sneaky and misleading..and it seems intended to be that way..do they refer to it as "2-stage" elsewhere? in the literature perhaps?

Its going to cause a lot of confusion..people who arent knowledgeable about snowblowers yet, new buyers, wont understand if this is supposed to be a single stage or a 2-stage..
Its obviously a single-stage, to people who understand what is going on..but they actually use the phrase "2-stage" when describing it..which IMO they should not do at all..they need to find different wording.

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:iagree: A two stage should be just that IMHO. An auger and an Impeller.


----------



## sscotsman

yeah, looks like they call it "2-stage" everywhere:

Toro | SnowMaster 724 ZXR (36001)

bad move Toro. :icon-thumbsdown:

the machine itself is probably perfectly fine! It appears to be a highly evolved single-stage..
and Toro is generally the acknowledged leader in single-stagers..
so nothing against the snowblower itself..its just the use of the phrase "2-stage" that is highly questionable..

Scot


----------



## tdipaul

It looks like it works well. Thumbs up Toro for thinking up something different and outside the box!

I do wonder though that since the auger/impeller isn't making contact with the ground for propulsion, how will this machine will clean down to the pavement like a conventional SS, or any better than a true two-stager with a scraper bar?


----------



## Slinger

I'm guessing that you are supposed to set the skid shoes for a very "close-to-pavement" clearance and they're counting on a spring loaded scraper bar to do the rest.


----------



## Slinger

I'm still wondering how personal pace is going to work in a snowblower. Is it freewheel steering or is one wheel powered in the turns? I wonder if it's also beefed up compared to the mower drive systems to handle the force of pushing into a dense snowpile?


----------



## cbnsoul

I wonder the same. Still have no idea what I'm going to get but think the SnowMaster is likely off the table. Still torn between the single stage and two stage. I really hate to get both but that may be what it comes to.


----------



## Slinger

cbnsoul,

Have you looked at the simplicity & snapper 1222ee SS models with the 250cc engine and the snow shredder auger? I've wondered if that would help me bridge the gap between SS and 2 stage as it looks like it could handle EOD piles better than a normal-augered SS machine and has the bigger motor to power through it. Also has electric start, light, electric turn chute (but manual deflector like Toro Powerclear) and 22" width. Don't know if these are any better than the cheap MTD blowers, but looks interesting. The electric chute controls concern me a bit but the rest looks to be decent. I think I could get by with something like that here in Central Ohio as it would be light, easy and maneuverable for the light stuff and still be able to clear the end of the driveway without choking too badly.


----------



## cbnsoul

Not only have I looked at them, I actually use to own one! (Well, it was an SS922EX, the precursor to the models with the snowshredder auger.) I actually loved the little thing except that the grooves in our drive are deep enough the the flat-edged auger would catch on them all the time. We didn't have that problem with a prior 2-stroke power curve single stage Toro. We also get pretty sizable drifts on occasion - upwards of 18-24" - that it just couldn't handle. Most of our snow totals are in the 4-6" range, though, so while a 2 stage prepares me for the occasional big storm, it's kind of a pain to use for the smaller, more typical storms when a single stage is so much more maneuverable.


----------



## Slinger

cbnsoul,

Our snows are similar and I got by with a 22in Craftsman (Murray) SS with a hand crank chute control and a Briggs 148cc 4 cycle engine for a number of years before picking up my 2 stage. I bet that the newer >200cc SS machines available now would probably do everything that I need. They just wont throw the snow a mile like my modified Ariens Platinum. Plus if I could get by with just a SS, I can move it to my basement during the summer to make room for warm weather toys! Now the question is: which SS ??? I want remote chute & deflector control which means either Cub Cadet 221 LHP  , Honda HS720ASA, or Toro 824QXE. (the Toro may be a bit of a challenge to get in the basement at 134 lbs. but I could do it with help). I guess I could get one of these and use it for a year before deciding whether or not to sell my 2 stage.


----------



## djc6

Slinger said:


> I want remote chute & deflector control which means either Cub Cadet 221 LHP  , Honda HS720ASA, or Toro 824QXE. (the Toro may be a bit of a challenge to get in the basement at 134 lbs. but I could do it with help). I guess I could get one of these and use it for a year before deciding whether or not to sell my 2 stage.


721QZE/721QZR is out of the question because no remote deflector control? I really like the maneuverability/ease of storage of my 721QZE. I live in Cleveland, OH - we get a fair bit of lake effect snow, and it worked very well last winter.


----------



## BullFrog

We're enthusiasts. 99% of those wanting to buy a SB are not. Most will simply look at this and see it as full size self propelled machine that's light weight and easy to handle. They don't have to push it like a SS but yet it's easier to move around than a DS. It's a tweener and that's how 99% will see it. Good on Toro for at least bringing it to market. Can't play it safe all the time.


----------



## NJHonda

I can't wait to try out my 724 QXE in a month or so when the snow fly's. I need the maneuverability of a ss, but really love the larger and self propelled Toro. Its a great hybrid (sort to speak) that will be perfect for me. Like I said before not everyone wants or needs a 400 lb 32" 2 stage tracked machine. Its not always the best answer for the average home owner


----------



## classiccat

Pandaguy said:


> I don't know about this, it's interesting but I think I would still stick with my real 2 stage blower. Here is their promo video for it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bL208zDiYjE


that's pretty neat...although I wouldn't consider it novel...similar/same concept as my '72 sears "single-stage"...minus the cool/retro factor.


----------



## NJHonda

was that cool Sears SS also a self propelled or a free wheeler?


----------



## classiccat

NJHonda said:


> was that cool Sears SS also a self propelled or a free wheeler?


Lil' red is a self-propelled can of [email protected]$$ :smiley-whacky017:


----------

